# What is the DEAL with Nancy's Cottage Cheese?



## Bella'smamma (Jun 24, 2004)

Has anyone else have an adverse reaction to this product? Everytime I taste it, it's putrid. Like super soured. I can't even swallow it. ICK!

Yes, I always check the date. And I've tried it several times over the years and I still can't eat it.

Am I the only one?

TIA!

Cecily


----------



## snowbunny (May 25, 2005)

Wow! WE love Nancy's in my house! It is super sour by comparison to other cottage cheeses. I think that's because it has live bacteria cultures kinda like yoghurt ...


----------



## Junebug (Mar 31, 2005)

eww! We think it's rank too!
I was so bummed that DD didn't like it at first...then I tasted it








She'll devour Horizon cottage cheese but Nancy's doesn't fly around here.
On the other hand, we love Nancy's yogurt.


----------



## Momalea (Dec 29, 2002)

Hmm, I love Nancy's cottage cheese. I go through 2 containers a week of it. However, once in a while I get a bad batch (the container date shows that it hasn't expired) and it puts me off it for a month or two. And for some reason the organic tends to have a bad batch more often than the non-organic. But I haven't come across a bad batch in quite a while.


----------



## Millie Ivy (Dec 8, 2001)

I don't think I have ever had a bad batch, but I like yogurt too, so maybe you don't like the cultured, sour taste?


----------



## Bella'smamma (Jun 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Junebug*
eww! We think it's rank too!
I was so bummed that DD didn't like it at first...then I tasted it








She'll devour Horizon cottage cheese but Nancy's doesn't fly around here.
On the other hand, we love Nancy's yogurt.


We love thier yougurt too that's why I'm surprised everytime!

Well thanks for the insight.

Cec


----------



## homemademomma (Apr 1, 2004)

ive never had the c.c. but i love her yogurt, cream cheese and sour cream- it is cultured and live, unlike other cottage & cream cheeses so it tastes way diff.

nak


----------



## Bellasmom (Mar 13, 2004)

It's yucky to us, too, and we love their yogurt. I can't figure it out.


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

I've always found it really sour, too.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I love their yogurt because it is tangy tasting, but the cc is


----------



## StillForest (Nov 27, 2001)

Ditto! I wondered whether I'd just gotten a bad batch....just not our style.


----------

